# Bo stack Buffer Overflow



## xcalibar (Mar 4, 2009)

hi
I m using mcafee 8.0i and have all the updates. 4m last day its showing 
the following msg:

pathname: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe::LoadLibraryA
Detected as: bo:stack
State: Blocked by Buffer Overflow Protection

Its showing again and again. I m using winxp sp2

plz help me

thnk


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Might be conficker worm. Is Windows fully patched? All critical updates? if not, visit Windows Update now. Install all critical updates. Run the MS Malicious Software Removal tool. 



After that, if you still need help:

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. 

Please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

